# 3 Months Since D-Day...



## bellamac (May 13, 2013)

It has been a good start to the morning but I am being careful not to expect too much from myself. I just hope to be able to get through the work day without reflecting too much on this day and how finding out 3 months ago that my husband was cheating on me has changed EVERYTHING. I am grateful for my two young sons - without them, I would not be so willing to work on staying together with him. They do not deserve their lives being turn-upside-down too and we've both really have tried to keep it as normal as possible for them while we both are struggling on the inside. Fortunately, my husband took his getting caught very seriously and has been seeing a counselor twice a week and attending SA Meetings two to three times a week to help keep him "sober" and to try and figure out what had led him down the road that could have cost him not only his job (he was let go because someone overheard him talking "dirty" on a chat web site) but his children and marriage as well. This road is not easy and I hate what he's done to unsettle me and our marriage but I am hoping that in the end, whether we stay together or not, I become a stronger and happier me. For this morning, I am okay. I pray that I can keep my head above the emotional waters that will inevitably come my way later today....


----------



## thatbpguy (Dec 24, 2012)

Very sorry to read about this. 

I have a few stray comments…

First, IMHO it is wrong to stay in a marriage for the kids’ sake. An unhappy and unfulfilling marriage will show itself and create problems far worse than divorce for your children. I would carefully reconsider why you are staying in the marriage. If you do decide to continue reconciliation, do it because you want to be committed to this man.

Second, and not wanting to continue my ‘debbie downer’ post, sex addiction may be the single most difficult addiction to handle. Especially for men as porn and other type stuff is so prevalent- not only the internet (Google images, YouTube…), but XXX shops, movies, TV, books… it is so darn easy to continue in the addiction at no cost. I hope you are carefully monitoring his computer and phone with proper software and that he is not aware of. I would also hope he is one a “one strike and you’re out” mode.

Again, heart breaking stuff. I hope things go well for all of you.


----------

